# Theory about big cube parity



## Deathranger999 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm not sure if this belongs here or not, or if it's blindingly obvious or whatnot. I was just watching Superantoniovivaldi's video series about his 7x7 ghost cube solve and I had the thought that edge parity and "center parity" are inextricably linked. As in, if you had all the centers in exactly the same positions as they started (as if it were a supercube) you would be guaranteed to have no edge parity. I kinda thought of this because edge parity algorithms will mess up centers if the centers are supercube centers. 

Again, sorry if this is stupid or obvious or something, it was just a little thought I had. If anybody could affirm, extrapolate, etc., that would be great and very appreciated.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 24, 2014)

Well, the + centers and edge wings have the same parity. So on a 6x6x6 you can have solved centers and still get parity (because the + centers don't exist, so you haven't solved them), but on a 7x7x7 you can't.

Actually, overall, it's a little more complicated than that. X centers can't have parity at all; and then for each cube there are a number of different parities based on the number of edge wing orbits. So for instance on a 7x7x7 you have two different parities. Each edge wing group is affected by one parity and each + center group is affected by one parity, but each oblique group is affected by two different parities. So on a 7x7x7, you might have solved the edge wings, but if the obliques have parity, you will still end up with parity on the + centers.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot to mention that about the X centers. 

That second paragraph certainly confused me, though. XD I kinda get it, but it's a little complex.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Aug 26, 2014)

*Re-Post*


Spoiler: Reason



I have found probably the most compact way to express the number of arc centers on the nxnxn cube (and thus the minx^n), and I thought it might be of interest to those who have already seen my post.







Similarly, we can express the total number of non-fixed centers as the integral:




, but Chris Hardwick's



is more compact.

Since I was able to rewrite the third component of the vector function much more compactly than before, I was able to put all of it in one Wolfram Alpha link.


I believe the following two functions sum up all of the theory about the parity relationships between supercube centers and corners, supercube centers and wing edges, and supercube centers, corners, and wing edges.

(In the supercube centers and odd parity document linked in my signature, I derived minimum and maximum formulas for the number of non-fixed center pieces with parity when a given number of wing edge orbits have parity. The very beginning of the document shows how I originally looked at this problem, and then the document evolves in complexity as my understanding grew. You will see that I first derived r(n-2)-r^2 which is equivalent to the w(n-2)-2w^2 portion in these formulas, as I explain later.)
Here is a 3 variable function which outputs the number of non-fixed center orbits which have parity





[Wolfram Alpha]​ 
Where:
[1] n is the supercube size
[2] w is the number of wing edge orbits which have odd parity (if no wing edge orbits have parity, take w = 0), where




[3] If the corners have parity (are in an odd permutation), then take c = 1. If corners are in an even permutation, then take c = 0. If we want to see the distribution of this total, we can make a vector function which outputs 3 arguments: one value for each non-fixed center piece type, where this vector function still takes the same values as the function above.





[Wolfram Alpha]

("Arc Centers" are the non-fixed center pieces which are not the X Centers or + centers.)​


----------



## unsolved (Oct 8, 2014)

Ran into this yesterday.






28-mover to solve.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 8, 2014)

Which other edge is flipped?


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 8, 2014)

unsolved said:


> Ran into this yesterday.
> 
> http://www.lightningcloudcomputing.com/tredge_flip.jpg
> 
> 28-mover to solve.



That isn't possible unless BL, BD, or DL is also flipped.


----------



## unsolved (Oct 8, 2014)

Deathranger999 said:


> That isn't possible unless BL, BD, or DL is also flipped.



Yes I know, I showed it this way deliberately. I got it. Had to spin the back face twice to solve the flipped middle edges, then it was just like a single dedge flip algo on the 4x4x4.

But it does look funny as it is shown, does it not?


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 8, 2014)

I like all the math on the paper under the cube  It looks like you discovered the new Theory of cubing or something, then did a proof of concept by flipping a whole tredge like that


----------



## unsolved (Apr 6, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> I like all the math on the paper under the cube  It looks like you discovered the new Theory of cubing or something, then did a proof of concept by flipping a whole tredge like that



Well I wrote a 5x5x5 solver now, and it has the tredge flip down to 25 moves. I don't think there is a faster solution.

https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x5&alg=R2_U_2F2_U_2F-_3F_U_3F_R2_U2_3F-_U_3F-_2F_U_R2_2B_U2_2F_U2_2B-_U2_2F2_U-_R2&setup=R2_U_2F2_U2_2B_U2_2F-_U2_2B-_R2_U-_2F-_3R2_U2_3R_U-_R2_U_3R-_U2_3R2_2F_U-_2F2_U-_R2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Apr 6, 2015)

unsolved said:


> Well I wrote a 5x5x5 solver now, and it has the tredge flip down to 25 moves. I don't think there is a faster solution.
> 
> https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x..._3R2_U2_3R_U-_R2_U_3R-_U2_3R2_2F_U-_2F2_U-_R2


Today I searched for this position again, and in about 3 hours, I found a 23.
2B2 D2 2F D2 2B' D2 2F' D 3R2 D' R2 D 3R2 D2 2B' 3R' D R2 D' 3R 2B D' 2B2

However, I studied your 25 move algorithm very carefully, and I extracted an 11 move two midge flip algorithm. To my knowledge, the previously known minimum for this position is 12. So your work wasn't for nothing. 

3R U 3R U F2 U' 3R' U 3R' F2 U2


----------



## Stefan (Apr 6, 2015)

cmowla said:


> However, I studied your 25 move algorithm very carefully, and I extracted an 11 move two midge flip algorithm. To my knowledge, the previously known minimum for this position is 12. So your work wasn't for nothing.
> 
> 3R U 3R U F2 U' 3R' U 3R' F2 U2



Not sure whether one was known before, but I just found one easily: The first STM-optimal solution Cube Explorer gave me (U2 F M' F M' F2 U2 M F M F') is also 11 moves and works when translated for 5x5: U2 F 3R F 3R F2 U2 3L F 3L F' (it's basically the same as yours)


----------



## unsolved (Apr 7, 2015)

cmowla said:


> Today I searched for this position again, and in about 3 hours, I found a 23.



Hi Chris,

I ran your solution up on my 5x5x5 program, the non-massively parallel one that did not report the initial solution. This is the position that was created:






Aside from the obvious error, you can see the top-front medge is red/blue, yet so is the front/right! So somehow there is an insidious bug lurking in the move generator, probably in the code to rotate the 3R middle slice. I'll have to take a look at this more closely. This could explain why the program failed to find an optimal solution. It handicapped itself by never making one of the necessary moves correctly! Ugh!

*EDIT: Think I finally eradicated that bug. Tested it and it worked on the position above. Also gave it the 11-mover to try:*






Looks like 40 different solutions to this one by the time it was done.



```
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|^^^^|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|OOOO|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|####|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|####|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = U2 F 3R F 3R F2 U2 3L F 3L F'
 
  Solution [0001] =  3R  U   3R  U   F2  U'   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R' U   3R' F2  U2   @ 000000000466137314 nodes [time = 03:06]
  Solution [0002] =  3R  U'  3R  U'  F2  U    [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R' U'  3R' F2  U2   @ 000000000468009901 nodes [time = 03:07]
  Solution [0003] =  3R  B2  D2  3R' B'  3R'  [inside 05-TFS] --->  B   D2  B'  3R  B'   @ 000000000513955035 nodes [time = 03:25]
  Solution [0004] =  3R  B2  D2  3R' B   3R'  [inside 05-TFS] --->  B'  D2  B   3R  B    @ 000000000513955065 nodes [time = 03:25]
  Solution [0005] =  3R' U   3R' U   B2  U'   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R  U   3R  B2  U2   @ 000000000522792620 nodes [time = 03:29]
  Solution [0006] =  3R' U'  3R' U'  B2  U    [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R  U'  3R  B2  U2   @ 000000000524665207 nodes [time = 03:29]
  Solution [0007] =  3R' F2  D2  3R  F   3R   [inside 05-TFS] --->  F'  D2  F   3R' F    @ 000000000551584536 nodes [time = 03:40]
  Solution [0008] =  3R' F2  D2  3R  F'  3R   [inside 05-TFS] --->  F   D2  F'  3R' F'   @ 000000000551584578 nodes [time = 03:40]
  Solution [0009] =  U2  3R  U   3R  U   F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U'  3R' U   3R' F2   @ 000000001072142039 nodes [time = 07:09]
  Solution [0010] =  U2  3R  U'  3R  U'  F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U   3R' U'  3R' F2   @ 000000001072194833 nodes [time = 07:09]
  Solution [0011] =  U2  3R' U   3R' U   B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U'  3R  U   3R  B2   @ 000000001073739379 nodes [time = 07:09]
  Solution [0012] =  U2  3R' U'  3R' U'  B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U   3R  U'  3R  B2   @ 000000001073792173 nodes [time = 07:09]
  Solution [0013] =  U2  F   3R  F   3R  F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U2  3R' F   3R' F'   @ 000000001103712732 nodes [time = 07:22]
  Solution [0014] =  U2  F   3R  F'  3R  U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  F2  3R' F'  3R' F'   @ 000000001103714205 nodes [time = 07:22]
  Solution [0015] =  U2  F'  3R  F   3R  U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  F2  3R' F   3R' F    @ 000000001105583817 nodes [time = 07:22]
  Solution [0016] =  U2  F'  3R  F'  3R  F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U2  3R' F'  3R' F    @ 000000001105585320 nodes [time = 07:22]
  Solution [0017] =  U2  F2  3R  U   3R  U'   [inside 05-TFS] --->  F2  U   3R' U   3R'  @ 000000001107435776 nodes [time = 07:23]
  Solution [0018] =  U2  F2  3R  U'  3R  U    [inside 05-TFS] --->  F2  U'  3R' U'  3R'  @ 000000001107437263 nodes [time = 07:23]
  Solution [0019] =  U2  B'  3R' B'  3R' B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U2  3R  B'  3R  B    @ 000000001123779060 nodes [time = 07:30]
  Solution [0020] =  U2  B'  3R' B   3R' U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  B2  3R  B   3R  B    @ 000000001123780113 nodes [time = 07:30]
  Solution [0021] =  U2  B   3R' B'  3R' U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  B2  3R  B'  3R  B'   @ 000000001125136773 nodes [time = 07:30]
  Solution [0022] =  U2  B   3R' B   3R' B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U2  3R  B   3R  B'   @ 000000001125137880 nodes [time = 07:30]
  Solution [0023] =  U2  B2  3R' U   3R' U'   [inside 05-TFS] --->  B2  U   3R  U   3R   @ 000000001126459472 nodes [time = 07:31]
  Solution [0024] =  U2  B2  3R' U'  3R' U    [inside 05-TFS] --->  B2  U'  3R  U'  3R   @ 000000001126460959 nodes [time = 07:31]
  Solution [0025] =  F   3R  F   3R  F2  U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R' F   3R' F'  U2   @ 000000001794124361 nodes [time = 11:59]
  Solution [0026] =  F   3R  F   D2  F'  3R'  [inside 05-TFS] --->  F   3R' D2  F2  3R   @ 000000001794152735 nodes [time = 11:59]
  Solution [0027] =  F   3R  F'  3R  U2  F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R' F'  3R' F'  U2   @ 000000001794176585 nodes [time = 11:59]
  Solution [0028] =  F'  3R  F   3R  U2  F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R' F   3R' F   U2   @ 000000001860489113 nodes [time = 12:26]
  Solution [0029] =  F'  3R  F'  3R  F2  U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R' F'  3R' F   U2   @ 000000001860542393 nodes [time = 12:26]
  Solution [0030] =  F'  3R  F'  D2  F   3R'  [inside 05-TFS] --->  F'  3R' D2  F2  3R   @ 000000001860570725 nodes [time = 12:26]
  Solution [0031] =  F2  3R  U   3R  U'  F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U   3R' U   3R' U2   @ 000000001926175481 nodes [time = 12:52]
  Solution [0032] =  F2  3R  U'  3R  U   F2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U'  3R' U'  3R' U2   @ 000000001926228191 nodes [time = 12:52]
  Solution [0033] =  B'  3R' B'  3R' B2  U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R  B'  3R  B   U2   @ 000000002505847945 nodes [time = 16:44]
  Solution [0034] =  B'  3R' B'  D2  B   3R   [inside 05-TFS] --->  B'  3R  D2  B2  3R'  @ 000000002505875062 nodes [time = 16:44]
  Solution [0035] =  B'  3R' B   3R' U2  B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R  B   3R  B   U2   @ 000000002505885283 nodes [time = 16:44]
  Solution [0036] =  B   3R' B'  3R' U2  B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R  B'  3R  B'  U2   @ 000000002554004203 nodes [time = 17:04]
  Solution [0037] =  B   3R' B   3R' B2  U2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  3R  B   3R  B'  U2   @ 000000002554043425 nodes [time = 17:04]
  Solution [0038] =  B   3R' B   D2  B'  3R   [inside 05-TFS] --->  B   3R  D2  B2  3R'  @ 000000002554070512 nodes [time = 17:04]
  Solution [0039] =  B2  3R' U   3R' U'  B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U   3R  U   3R  U2   @ 000000002600918461 nodes [time = 17:23]
  Solution [0040] =  B2  3R' U'  3R' U   B2   [inside 05-TFS] --->  U'  3R  U'  3R  U2   @ 000000002600971171 nodes [time = 17:23]
```


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Apr 7, 2015)

Stefan said:


> Not sure whether one was known before, but I just found one easily: The first STM-optimal solution Cube Explorer gave me (U2 F M' F M' F2 U2 M F M F') is also 11 moves and works when translated for 5x5: U2 F 3R F 3R F2 U2 3L F 3L F' (it's basically the same as yours)


Hmm. I guess maybe I was just one who didn't know of any 11 move sequences. However, I don't consider that 11 mover my alg: I literally extracted it from unsolved's.



unsolved said:


> *EDIT: Think I finally eradicated that bug.*


That's good to hear. The primary reason I spent the time to find a alg shorter than 25 was to either verify or contradict the idea that your 25 was optimal with the intent to do my part to help perfect your solver. I was actually ready to throw in the towel and agree that your solution was most likely optimal, considering that it merged an optimal 2 flip midge alg with an optimal 3-cycle of 1x4 blocks; however, all of those non-shift conjugates made me still feel uneasy. Since I don't give up that easily, I dared to try one last route, and then the 23 immediately manifested to my surprise. I'm sure anyone who has studied my methods thread can decompose the 23 and see how it works. (I believe my 23 is much more intuitive than your 25, though that is not important for what we're trying to accomplish here.)


----------



## Stefan (Apr 7, 2015)

unsolved said:


> *EDIT: (several hours later)*



You keep doing this, but it's better post a new post. Unless you want people to miss it. I had already seen your post and only saw your edit now because cmowla talked about it.


----------



## unsolved (Apr 8, 2015)

cmowla said:


> Hmm. I guess maybe I was just one who didn't know of any 11 move sequences. However, I don't consider that 11 mover my alg: I literally extracted it from unsolved's.
> 
> That's good to hear. The primary reason I spent the time to find a alg shorter than 25 was to either verify or contradict the idea that your 25 was optimal with the intent to do my part to help perfect your solver.



I have to admit, I did make the post with an "optimal move" claim in the secret hope someone would take up the challenge. If there was anyone who could find an improvement, I was sure it was you. I was pretty sure it would hold up, given that it ran on more than 1,000 CPU cores with 64 TB of RAM over a period of roughly 2 weeks. Sadly, that one bug prevented it from finding shorter solutions, and now I don't have access to the hardware to retest it.



cmowla said:


> I was actually ready to throw in the towel and agree that your solution was most likely optimal, considering that it merged an optimal 2 flip midge alg with an optimal 3-cycle of 1x4 blocks; however, all of those non-shift conjugates made me still feel uneasy.



That's the beauty of brute force: It has no clue about conjugates and commutators. The program just blindly tries everything until it encounters a solution.

Now I am hard-coding positions (altering the starting cube without calling the move generator) and having the program try and find optimal solutions in order to fully exercise it. It's not easy to test your own code, because as the program author one tends to be too subjective, all too often saying "Oh, this should work," then we encounter something like we have just seen. I have no idea if algs already exist for these 5x5x5 positions. Feel free to comment. Maybe I should create a new thread for this. 






I also solved every case of 1 center vs. 1 center from the top-front perspective. I didn't want to "waste a setup move" and see if the program could find the 8-move solutions. In all cases, it took less than one second.
Then I added a 2 center vs. 2 center test, and the 4 center vs. 4 center position shown above. If you have any setups you want me to try, let me know, and I will let them crank.


```
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|####|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = ???
 
  Solution [0001] =  2L' 2U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  U'  2L' 2U2 2L  U    @ 000000000000000405 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0002] =  U   2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  U'  2L' U   2R' U'  2L   @ 000000000000000589 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0003] =  F'  2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  F   2R' F'  2L' F   2R   @ 000000000000001178 nodes [time = < 1 second]
 
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|####|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = ???
 
  Solution [0001] =  2R  2D2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' U   2R  2D2 2R' U'   @ 000000000000000192 nodes [time = < 1 second]
 
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|####|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = ???
 
  Solution [0001] =  U   2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2D2 2L  U'  2L' 2D2 2L   @ 000000000000000595 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0002] =  U'  2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2D2 2L  U   2L' 2D2 2L   @ 000000000000000637 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0003] =  U2  2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2D2 2L  U2  2L' 2D2 2L   @ 000000000000000679 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0004] =  F   2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2B2 2R  F'  2R' 2B2 2R   @ 000000000000001130 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0005] =  F'  2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2B2 2R  F   2R' 2B2 2R   @ 000000000000001172 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0006] =  F2  2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2B2 2R  F2  2R' 2B2 2R   @ 000000000000001214 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0007] =  2F' 2D'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2F  U'  2F' 2D  2F  U    @ 000000000000001315 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0008] =  2B' 2D   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2B  U   2B' 2D' 2B  U'   @ 000000000000001502 nodes [time = < 1 second]
 
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|OOOO|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|####|OOOO|####|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = ???
 
  Solution [0001] =  2R  U2  2R  2F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2R' 2F2 2L' U2  2R'  @ 000000000000230931 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0002] =  2R  U2  2L  2F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2R  2F2 2R' U2  2R'  @ 000000000000231183 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0003] =  2R' F2  2R' 2D2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2R  2D2 2L  F2  2R   @ 000000000000298839 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0004] =  2R' F2  2L' 2D2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2R' 2D2 2R  F2  2R   @ 000000000000299019 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0005] =  2L' U2  2R' 2F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2R  2F2 2L  U2  2L   @ 000000000000504966 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0006] =  2L' U2  2L' 2F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2R' 2F2 2R  U2  2L   @ 000000000000505146 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0007] =  2L  F2  2R  2D2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2R' 2D2 2L' F2  2L'  @ 000000000000565578 nodes [time = < 1 second]
  Solution [0008] =  2L  F2  2L  2D2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2R  2D2 2R' F2  2L'  @ 000000000000565830 nodes [time = < 1 second]
 
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|OOOO|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|OOOO|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|####|OOOO|####|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|####|OOOO|####|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = ???
 
  Solution [0001] =  2R  U2  2R  2U2 2D2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2D2 2U2 2L' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290503998 nodes [time = 01:50]
  Solution [0002] =  2R  U2  2R  2U2 2D2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2D2 2U2 2L' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290504004 nodes [time = 02:19]
  Solution [0003] =  2R  U2  2R  2F2 2B2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2B2 2F2 2L' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290523678 nodes [time = 02:19]
  Solution [0004] =  2R  U2  2R  2F2 2B2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2B2 2F2 2L' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290523684 nodes [time = 02:19]
  Solution [0005] =  2R  U2  2L  2U2 2D2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2D2 2U2 2R' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290819513 nodes [time = 02:19]
  Solution [0006] =  2R  U2  2L  2U2 2D2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2D2 2U2 2R' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290819519 nodes [time = 02:19]
  Solution [0007] =  2R  U2  2L  2F2 2B2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2B2 2F2 2R' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290839193 nodes [time = 02:19]
  Solution [0008] =  2R  U2  2L  2F2 2B2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2B2 2F2 2R' U2  2R'  @ 000000000290839199 nodes [time = 02:19]
  Solution [0009] =  2R' F2  2R' 2U2 2D2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2D2 2U2 2L  F2  2R   @ 000000000375946355 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0010] =  2R' F2  2R' 2U2 2D2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2D2 2U2 2L  F2  2R   @ 000000000375946361 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0011] =  2R' F2  2R' 2F2 2B2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2B2 2F2 2L  F2  2R   @ 000000000375966035 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0012] =  2R' F2  2R' 2F2 2B2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2B2 2F2 2L  F2  2R   @ 000000000375966041 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0013] =  2R' F2  2L' 2U2 2D2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2D2 2U2 2R  F2  2R   @ 000000000376171614 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0014] =  2R' F2  2L' 2U2 2D2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2D2 2U2 2R  F2  2R   @ 000000000376171620 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0015] =  2R' F2  2L' 2F2 2B2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2B2 2F2 2R  F2  2R   @ 000000000376191294 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0016] =  2R' F2  2L' 2F2 2B2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2B2 2F2 2R  F2  2R   @ 000000000376191300 nodes [time = 02:51]
  Solution [0017] =  2L' U2  2R' 2U2 2D2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2D2 2U2 2L  U2  2L   @ 000000000635242835 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0018] =  2L' U2  2R' 2U2 2D2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2D2 2U2 2L  U2  2L   @ 000000000635242841 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0019] =  2L' U2  2R' 2F2 2B2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2B2 2F2 2L  U2  2L   @ 000000000635262515 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0020] =  2L' U2  2R' 2F2 2B2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2B2 2F2 2L  U2  2L   @ 000000000635262521 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0021] =  2L' U2  2L' 2U2 2D2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2D2 2U2 2R  U2  2L   @ 000000000635468094 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0022] =  2L' U2  2L' 2U2 2D2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2D2 2U2 2R  U2  2L   @ 000000000635468100 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0023] =  2L' U2  2L' 2F2 2B2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2B2 2F2 2R  U2  2L   @ 000000000635487774 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0024] =  2L' U2  2L' 2F2 2B2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2B2 2F2 2R  U2  2L   @ 000000000635487780 nodes [time = 04:29]
  Solution [0025] =  2L  F2  2R  2U2 2D2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2D2 2U2 2L' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711503118 nodes [time = 04:57]
  Solution [0026] =  2L  F2  2R  2U2 2D2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2D2 2U2 2L' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711503124 nodes [time = 04:57]
  Solution [0027] =  2L  F2  2R  2F2 2B2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  2B2 2F2 2L' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711522798 nodes [time = 04:57]
  Solution [0028] =  2L  F2  2R  2F2 2B2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 2B2 2F2 2L' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711522804 nodes [time = 04:57]
  Solution [0029] =  2L  F2  2L  2U2 2D2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2D2 2U2 2R' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711818633 nodes [time = 04:57]
  Solution [0030] =  2L  F2  2L  2U2 2D2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2D2 2U2 2R' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711818639 nodes [time = 04:57]
  Solution [0031] =  2L  F2  2L  2F2 2B2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 2B2 2F2 2R' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711838313 nodes [time = 04:57]
  Solution [0032] =  2L  F2  2L  2F2 2B2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  2B2 2F2 2R' F2  2L'  @ 000000000711838319 nodes [time = 04:57]
```


----------



## unsolved (Apr 9, 2015)

And this might be unexpected. 448 solutions available to solve 4 of the other centers at the same time!


```
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|OOOO|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|OOOO|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|OOOO|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|####|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|####|OOOO|####|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|####|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = ???
 
  Solution [0001] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165459 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0002] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165474 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0003] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165498 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0004] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165513 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0005] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165678 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0006] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165693 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0007] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165711 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0008] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165726 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0009] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166174 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0010] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166175 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0011] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166180 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0012] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166181 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0013] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166539 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0014] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166554 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0015] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166578 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0016] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166593 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0017] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166758 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0018] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166773 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0019] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166791 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0020] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166806 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0021] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167254 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0022] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167255 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0023] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167260 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0024] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167261 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0025] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298193 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0026] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298198 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0027] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298199 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0028] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600298218 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0029] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298733 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0030] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298738 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0031] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298739 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0032] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600298752 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0033] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600299566 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0034] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600299572 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0035] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600299573 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0036] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600299592 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0037] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600300106 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0038] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600300112 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0039] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600300113 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0040] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600300126 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0041] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600305914 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0042] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600305915 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0043] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600305921 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0044] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600305940 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0045] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600306454 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0046] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600306455 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0047] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600306461 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0048] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600306474 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0049] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307084 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0050] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307085 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0051] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307090 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0052] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600307110 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0053] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307624 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0054] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307625 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0055] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307630 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0056] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600307644 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0057] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323521 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0058] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323536 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0059] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323560 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0060] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323575 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0061] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323740 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0062] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323755 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0063] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323773 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0064] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323788 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0065] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324424 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0066] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324425 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0067] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324430 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0068] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324431 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0069] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600336473 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0070] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600336478 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0071] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600336479 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0072] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600336498 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0073] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337013 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0074] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337018 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0075] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337019 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0076] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600337032 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0077] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337846 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0078] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337852 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0079] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337853 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0080] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600337872 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0081] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600338386 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0082] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600338392 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0083] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600338393 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0084] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600338406 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0085] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344194 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0086] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344195 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0087] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344201 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0088] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600344220 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0089] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344734 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0090] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344735 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0091] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344741 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0092] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600344754 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0093] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345364 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0094] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345365 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0095] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345370 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0096] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600345390 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0097] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345904 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0098] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345905 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0099] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345910 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0100] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600345924 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0101] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361801 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0102] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361816 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0103] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361840 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0104] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361855 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0105] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362020 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0106] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362035 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0107] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362053 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0108] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362068 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0109] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362704 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0110] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362705 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0111] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362710 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0112] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362711 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0113] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523199 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0114] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523214 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0115] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523238 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0116] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523253 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0117] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523418 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0118] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523433 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0119] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523451 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0120] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523466 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0121] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523914 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0122] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523915 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0123] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523920 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0124] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523921 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0125] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524279 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0126] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524294 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0127] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524318 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0128] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524333 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0129] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524498 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0130] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524513 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0131] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524531 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0132] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524546 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0133] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524994 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0134] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524995 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0135] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601525000 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0136] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601525001 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0137] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655933 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0138] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655938 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0139] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655939 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0140] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655958 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0141] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656473 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0142] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656478 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0143] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656479 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0144] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656492 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0145] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657306 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0146] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657312 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0147] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657313 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0148] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657332 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0149] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657846 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0150] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657852 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0151] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657853 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0152] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657866 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0153] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663654 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0154] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663655 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0155] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663661 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0156] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663680 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0157] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664194 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0158] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664195 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0159] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664201 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0160] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664214 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0161] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664824 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0162] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664825 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0163] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664830 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0164] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664850 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0165] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665364 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0166] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665365 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0167] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665370 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0168] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665384 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0169] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681261 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0170] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681276 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0171] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681300 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0172] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681315 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0173] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681480 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0174] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681495 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0175] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681513 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0176] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681528 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0177] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682164 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0178] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682165 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0179] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682170 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0180] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682171 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0181] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694213 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0182] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694218 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0183] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694219 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0184] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694238 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0185] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694753 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0186] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694758 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0187] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694759 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0188] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694772 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0189] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695586 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0190] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695592 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0191] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695593 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0192] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695612 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0193] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696126 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0194] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696132 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0195] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696133 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0196] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696146 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0197] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701934 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0198] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701935 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0199] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701941 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0200] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701960 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0201] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702474 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0202] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702475 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0203] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702481 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0204] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702494 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0205] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703104 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0206] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703105 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0207] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703110 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0208] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703130 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0209] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703644 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0210] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703645 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0211] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703650 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0212] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703664 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0213] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719541 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0214] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719556 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0215] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719580 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0216] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719595 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0217] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719760 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0218] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719775 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0219] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719793 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0220] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719808 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0221] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720444 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0222] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720445 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0223] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720450 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0224] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720451 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0225] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224919 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0226] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224934 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0227] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224958 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0228] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224973 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0229] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225138 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0230] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225153 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0231] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225171 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0232] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225186 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0233] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225634 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0234] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225635 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0235] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225640 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0236] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225641 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0237] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624225999 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0238] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226014 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0239] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226038 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0240] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226053 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0241] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226218 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0242] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226233 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0243] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226251 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0244] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226266 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0245] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226714 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0246] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226715 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0247] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226720 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0248] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226721 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0249] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624376793 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0250] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624376798 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0251] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624376799 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0252] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624376818 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0253] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624377333 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0254] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624377338 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0255] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624377339 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0256] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624377352 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0257] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378166 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0258] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378172 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0259] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378173 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0260] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624378192 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0261] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378706 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0262] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378712 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0263] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378713 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0264] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624378726 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0265] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624384514 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0266] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624384515 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0267] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624384521 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0268] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624384540 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0269] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385054 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0270] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385055 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0271] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385061 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0272] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624385074 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0273] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385684 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0274] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385685 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0275] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385690 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0276] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624385710 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0277] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624386224 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0278] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624386225 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0279] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624386230 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0280] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624386244 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0281] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402121 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0282] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402136 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0283] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402160 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0284] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402175 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0285] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402340 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0286] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402355 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0287] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402373 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0288] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402388 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0289] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402836 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0290] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402837 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0291] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402842 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0292] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402843 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0293] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415073 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0294] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415078 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0295] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415079 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0296] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624415098 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0297] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415613 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0298] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415618 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0299] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415619 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0300] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624415632 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0301] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416446 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0302] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416452 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0303] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416453 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0304] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624416472 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0305] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416986 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0306] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416992 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0307] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416993 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0308] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624417006 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0309] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624422794 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0310] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624422795 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0311] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624422801 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0312] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624422820 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0313] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423334 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0314] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423335 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0315] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423341 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0316] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624423354 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0317] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423964 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0318] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423965 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0319] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423970 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0320] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624423990 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0321] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624424504 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0322] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624424505 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0323] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624424510 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0324] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624424524 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0325] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440401 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0326] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440416 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0327] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440440 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0328] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440455 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0329] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440620 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0330] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440635 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0331] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440653 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0332] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440668 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0333] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441116 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0334] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441117 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0335] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441122 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0336] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441123 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0337] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582659 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0338] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582674 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0339] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582698 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0340] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582713 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0341] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582878 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0342] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582893 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0343] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582911 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0344] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582926 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0345] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583374 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0346] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583375 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0347] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583380 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0348] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583381 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0349] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583739 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0350] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583754 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0351] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583778 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0352] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583793 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0353] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583958 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0354] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583973 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0355] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583991 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0356] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584006 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0357] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584454 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0358] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584455 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0359] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584460 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0360] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584461 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0361] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734533 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0362] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734538 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0363] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734539 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0364] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734558 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0365] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735073 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0366] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735078 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0367] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735079 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0368] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735092 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0369] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735906 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0370] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735912 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0371] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735913 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0372] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735932 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0373] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736446 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0374] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736452 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0375] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736453 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0376] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736466 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0377] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742254 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0378] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742255 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0379] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742261 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0380] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742280 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0381] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742794 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0382] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742795 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0383] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742801 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0384] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742814 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0385] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743424 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0386] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743425 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0387] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743430 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0388] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743450 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0389] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743964 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0390] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743965 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0391] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743970 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0392] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743984 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0393] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759861 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0394] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759876 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0395] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759900 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0396] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759915 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0397] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760080 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0398] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760095 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0399] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760113 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0400] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760128 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0401] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760576 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0402] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760577 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0403] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760582 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0404] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760583 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0405] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772813 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0406] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772818 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0407] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772819 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0408] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772838 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0409] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773353 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0410] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773358 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0411] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773359 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0412] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773372 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0413] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774186 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0414] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774192 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0415] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774193 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0416] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774212 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0417] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774726 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0418] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774732 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0419] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774733 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0420] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774746 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0421] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780534 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0422] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780535 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0423] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780541 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0424] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780560 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0425] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781074 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0426] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781075 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0427] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781081 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0428] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781094 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0429] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781704 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0430] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781705 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0431] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781710 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0432] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781730 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0433] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782244 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0434] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782245 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0435] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782250 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0436] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782264 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0437] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798141 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0438] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798156 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0439] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798180 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0440] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798195 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0441] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798360 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0442] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798375 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0443] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798393 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0444] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798408 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0445] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798856 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0446] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798857 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0447] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798862 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0448] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798863 nodes [time = 03:32]
```


----------



## unsolved (Apr 9, 2015)

And this might be unexpected. 448 solutions available to solve 4 of the other centers at the same time!

https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=5x5x5&view=playback&alg=3R2_D-__3F2_B-__2R__3U2_3F2_2R-_3U2_B___D__3R2


```
Omnia Obtorquebantur 5x5x5 Version 1.0.7, April 07, 2015. Copyright 2015 by Ed Trice.



                                   TOP
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|OOOO|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|OOOO|####|OOOO|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|OOOO|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |####|####|####|####|####|
                                   -------------------------
      LEFT                         FRONT                        RIGHT                        BACK
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|####|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|####|OOOO|####|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|####|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------
     |&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|&&&&|   |OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|OOOO|   |XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|XXXX|   |^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|^^^^|
      -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------    -------------------------

                                   BOTTOM
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------
                                  |~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|~~~~|
                                   -------------------------

 
  Solutions To:   Scramble = ???
 
  Solution [0001] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165459 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0002] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165474 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0003] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165498 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0004] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165513 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0005] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165678 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0006] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165693 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0007] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165711 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0008] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600165726 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0009] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166174 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0010] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166175 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0011] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166180 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0012] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B'  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600166181 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0013] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166539 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0014] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166554 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0015] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166578 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0016] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166593 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0017] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166758 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0018] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166773 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0019] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166791 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0020] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600166806 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0021] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167254 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0022] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167255 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0023] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167260 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0024] =  3R2 D'  3F2 B   3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600167261 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0025] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298193 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0026] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298198 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0027] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298199 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0028] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600298218 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0029] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298733 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0030] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298738 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0031] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600298739 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0032] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600298752 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0033] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600299566 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0034] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600299572 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0035] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600299573 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0036] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600299592 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0037] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600300106 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0038] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600300112 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0039] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600300113 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0040] =  3R2 D'  B'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600300126 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0041] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600305914 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0042] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600305915 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0043] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600305921 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0044] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600305940 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0045] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600306454 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0046] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600306455 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0047] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600306461 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0048] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600306474 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0049] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307084 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0050] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307085 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0051] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307090 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0052] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600307110 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0053] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307624 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0054] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307625 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0055] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600307630 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0056] =  3R2 D'  B'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600307644 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0057] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323521 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0058] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323536 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0059] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323560 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0060] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323575 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0061] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323740 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0062] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323755 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0063] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323773 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0064] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B   3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600323788 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0065] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324424 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0066] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324425 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0067] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324430 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0068] =  3R2 D'  B'  3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D   3R2  @ 000000000600324431 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0069] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600336473 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0070] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600336478 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0071] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600336479 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0072] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600336498 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0073] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337013 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0074] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337018 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0075] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337019 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0076] =  3R2 D'  B   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600337032 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0077] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337846 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0078] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337852 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0079] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600337853 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0080] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600337872 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0081] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600338386 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0082] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600338392 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0083] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600338393 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0084] =  3R2 D'  B   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600338406 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0085] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344194 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0086] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344195 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0087] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344201 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0088] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600344220 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0089] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344734 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0090] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344735 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0091] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600344741 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0092] =  3R2 D'  B   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600344754 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0093] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345364 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0094] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345365 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0095] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345370 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0096] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600345390 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0097] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345904 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0098] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345905 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0099] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600345910 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0100] =  3R2 D'  B   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600345924 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0101] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361801 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0102] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361816 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0103] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361840 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0104] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600361855 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0105] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362020 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0106] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362035 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0107] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362053 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0108] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B'  3F2 D   3R2  @ 000000000600362068 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0109] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362704 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0110] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362705 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0111] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362710 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0112] =  3R2 D'  B   3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D   3R2  @ 000000000600362711 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0113] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523199 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0114] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523214 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0115] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523238 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0116] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523253 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0117] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523418 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0118] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523433 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0119] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523451 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0120] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523466 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0121] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523914 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0122] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523915 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0123] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523920 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0124] =  3R2 D   3F2 B'  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601523921 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0125] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524279 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0126] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524294 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0127] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524318 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0128] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524333 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0129] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524498 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0130] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524513 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0131] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524531 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0132] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3U2 B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524546 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0133] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524994 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0134] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601524995 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0135] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601525000 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0136] =  3R2 D   3F2 B   3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601525001 nodes [time = 03:23]
  Solution [0137] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655933 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0138] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655938 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0139] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655939 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0140] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601655958 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0141] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656473 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0142] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656478 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0143] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656479 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0144] =  3R2 D   B'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601656492 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0145] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657306 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0146] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657312 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0147] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657313 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0148] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657332 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0149] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657846 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0150] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657852 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0151] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657853 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0152] =  3R2 D   B'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601657866 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0153] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663654 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0154] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663655 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0155] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663661 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0156] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601663680 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0157] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664194 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0158] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664195 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0159] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664201 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0160] =  3R2 D   B'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664214 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0161] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664824 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0162] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664825 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0163] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664830 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0164] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601664850 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0165] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665364 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0166] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665365 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0167] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665370 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0168] =  3R2 D   B'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601665384 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0169] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681261 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0170] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681276 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0171] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681300 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0172] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681315 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0173] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681480 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0174] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681495 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0175] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681513 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0176] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B   3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601681528 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0177] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682164 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0178] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682165 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0179] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682170 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0180] =  3R2 D   B'  3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B   D'  3R2  @ 000000000601682171 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0181] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694213 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0182] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694218 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0183] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694219 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0184] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694238 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0185] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694753 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0186] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694758 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0187] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694759 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0188] =  3R2 D   B   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601694772 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0189] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695586 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0190] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695592 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0191] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695593 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0192] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601695612 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0193] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696126 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0194] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696132 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0195] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696133 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0196] =  3R2 D   B   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601696146 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0197] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701934 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0198] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701935 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0199] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701941 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0200] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601701960 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0201] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702474 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0202] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702475 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0203] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702481 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0204] =  3R2 D   B   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601702494 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0205] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703104 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0206] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703105 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0207] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703110 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0208] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703130 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0209] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703644 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0210] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703645 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0211] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703650 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0212] =  3R2 D   B   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601703664 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0213] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719541 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0214] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719556 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0215] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719580 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0216] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719595 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0217] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719760 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0218] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719775 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0219] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719793 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0220] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' B'  3F2 D'  3R2  @ 000000000601719808 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0221] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720444 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0222] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720445 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0223] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720450 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0224] =  3R2 D   B   3U2 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' B'  D'  3R2  @ 000000000601720451 nodes [time = 03:24]
  Solution [0225] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224919 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0226] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224934 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0227] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224958 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0228] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624224973 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0229] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225138 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0230] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225153 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0231] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225171 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0232] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225186 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0233] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225634 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0234] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225635 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0235] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225640 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0236] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D'  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624225641 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0237] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624225999 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0238] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226014 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0239] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226038 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0240] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226053 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0241] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226218 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0242] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226233 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0243] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226251 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0244] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226266 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0245] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226714 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0246] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226715 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0247] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226720 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0248] =  3R2 B'  3U2 D   3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624226721 nodes [time = 03:31]
  Solution [0249] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624376793 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0250] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624376798 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0251] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624376799 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0252] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624376818 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0253] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624377333 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0254] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624377338 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0255] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624377339 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0256] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624377352 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0257] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378166 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0258] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378172 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0259] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378173 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0260] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624378192 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0261] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378706 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0262] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378712 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0263] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624378713 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0264] =  3R2 B'  D'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624378726 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0265] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624384514 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0266] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624384515 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0267] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624384521 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0268] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624384540 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0269] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385054 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0270] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385055 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0271] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385061 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0272] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624385074 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0273] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385684 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0274] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385685 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0275] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624385690 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0276] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624385710 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0277] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624386224 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0278] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624386225 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0279] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624386230 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0280] =  3R2 B'  D'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624386244 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0281] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402121 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0282] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402136 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0283] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402160 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0284] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402175 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0285] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402340 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0286] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402355 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0287] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402373 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0288] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D   3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624402388 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0289] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402836 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0290] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402837 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0291] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402842 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0292] =  3R2 B'  D'  3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B   3R2  @ 000000000624402843 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0293] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415073 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0294] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415078 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0295] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415079 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0296] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624415098 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0297] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415613 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0298] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415618 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0299] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624415619 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0300] =  3R2 B'  D   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624415632 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0301] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416446 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0302] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416452 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0303] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416453 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0304] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624416472 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0305] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416986 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0306] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416992 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0307] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624416993 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0308] =  3R2 B'  D   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624417006 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0309] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624422794 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0310] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624422795 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0311] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624422801 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0312] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624422820 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0313] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423334 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0314] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423335 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0315] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423341 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0316] =  3R2 B'  D   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624423354 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0317] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423964 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0318] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423965 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0319] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624423970 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0320] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624423990 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0321] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624424504 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0322] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624424505 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0323] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624424510 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0324] =  3R2 B'  D   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624424524 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0325] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440401 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0326] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440416 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0327] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440440 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0328] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440455 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0329] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440620 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0330] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440635 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0331] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440653 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0332] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D'  3U2 B   3R2  @ 000000000624440668 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0333] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441116 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0334] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441117 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0335] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441122 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0336] =  3R2 B'  D   3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B   3R2  @ 000000000624441123 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0337] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582659 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0338] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582674 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0339] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582698 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0340] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582713 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0341] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582878 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0342] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582893 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0343] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582911 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0344] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625582926 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0345] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583374 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0346] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583375 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0347] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583380 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0348] =  3R2 B   3U2 D'  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583381 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0349] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583739 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0350] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583754 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0351] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583778 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0352] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583793 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0353] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583958 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0354] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583973 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0355] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625583991 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0356] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' 3F2 D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584006 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0357] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584454 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0358] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584455 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0359] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584460 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0360] =  3R2 B   3U2 D   3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625584461 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0361] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734533 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0362] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734538 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0363] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734539 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0364] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625734558 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0365] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735073 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0366] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735078 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0367] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735079 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0368] =  3R2 B   D'  2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735092 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0369] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735906 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0370] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735912 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0371] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735913 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0372] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625735932 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0373] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736446 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0374] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736452 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0375] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736453 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0376] =  3R2 B   D'  2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625736466 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0377] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742254 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0378] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742255 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0379] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742261 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0380] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742280 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0381] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742794 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0382] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742795 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0383] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742801 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0384] =  3R2 B   D'  2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625742814 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0385] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743424 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0386] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743425 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0387] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743430 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0388] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743450 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0389] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743964 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0390] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743965 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0391] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743970 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0392] =  3R2 B   D'  2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625743984 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0393] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759861 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0394] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759876 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0395] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759900 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0396] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625759915 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0397] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760080 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0398] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760095 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0399] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760113 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0400] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D   3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760128 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0401] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760576 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0402] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760577 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0403] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760582 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0404] =  3R2 B   D'  3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D   B'  3R2  @ 000000000625760583 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0405] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772813 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0406] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772818 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0407] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772819 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0408] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625772838 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0409] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773353 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0410] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773358 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0411] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773359 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0412] =  3R2 B   D   2R  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625773372 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0413] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774186 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0414] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774192 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0415] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774193 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0416] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774212 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0417] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774726 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0418] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774732 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0419] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774733 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0420] =  3R2 B   D   2R' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625774746 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0421] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780534 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0422] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780535 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0423] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780541 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0424] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625780560 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0425] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781074 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0426] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781075 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0427] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781081 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0428] =  3R2 B   D   2L' 3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L  3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781094 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0429] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781704 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0430] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781705 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0431] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781710 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0432] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3U2 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625781730 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0433] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782244 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0434] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782245 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0435] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2R  3F2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782250 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0436] =  3R2 B   D   2L  3F2 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  2L' 3F2 D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625782264 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0437] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798141 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0438] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798156 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0439] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2R  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798180 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0440] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2R' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2R  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798195 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0441] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L' 3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798360 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0442] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L' 3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L  D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798375 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0443] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L  3U2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 2L' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798393 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0444] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 2L  3F2  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3U2 2L' D'  3U2 B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798408 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0445] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2R   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798856 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0446] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2R'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2R  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798857 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0447] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2L'  [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L  D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798862 nodes [time = 03:32]
  Solution [0448] =  3R2 B   D   3F2 3U2 2L   [inside 06-TFS] --->  3F2 3U2 2L' D'  B'  3R2  @ 000000000625798863 nodes [time = 03:32]
```


----------

